

XKCD on user habituation - Piskvorrr
http://xkcd.com/1328/
&quot;Critical update available!!!&quot; - &quot;meh, the last &#x27;critical&#x27; update was a typo fix in manufacturer&#x27;s name&quot;
======
nmc
I cannot believe it took me so long to realize there is a side-joke in the
"title" attribute of each strip's <img> tag.

